# Sesso a pagamento



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Leggendo 7up mi è venuta voglia di chiedere a chi ha usufruito o usufruisce di sesso a pagamento se è davvero così appagante.
Io confesso di sentirmi un po Gino in tal senso.
Da ragazzo ero troppo timido per pensare di andare da una che non conosco e spogliarmi lì davanti a lei, pensate che avevo vergogna pure del medico.
Da adulto da un lato ne ho mai avvertito il bisogno, poi mi ha sempre abbastanza schifato l’idea di pagare una donna per farmi concedere il suo corpo.
Donne o ragazze spesso costrette a questa professione, mica tutte neh, ma molte si, mi rende un po’ complice della loro schiavitu’.
Voi direte, beh ma mica perché ti volti dall’altra parte sei meno complice.
Concordo, ma almeno non contribuisco economicamente a questo scempio umano.
Nulla da ridire a chi lo fa per scelta, come l’amica di cui parlavo tempo fa, ma a fronte di tante mignotte di lusso, c’è un altro fronte di mignotte schiave. Quelle di lusso le chiamano escort o accompagnatrici, ma di fatto sono mignotte come tutte le altre.
Comunque dicevo, il non esserci mai andato, mi tiene viva però la curiosità, che non mi togliero’ di certo provando.
E quindi chiedo agli usufruitori: 
come si svolge l’incontro? Si parla anche di qualcosa? Loro pensano al vs piacere, ma è consentito pensare anche al loro di piacere? Cioè come avviene il tutto? E poi essendo che per me quando scopo sono molto disordinato, mischiando preliminari con amplesso e leccate varie, al punto che i preliminare io li chiamo duranteliminari, si fa così anche usando si paga o ci si limita al dentro fuori dentro godo pago e via? 
E’ soddisfacente un sesso fatto così?
A vedere dalla quantità di prostitute che si vendono sulle strade e su tanti siti si direbbe di sì.

O non è solo un vorrei ma non posso? Un pagare donne che a gratis Non mi potrei permettere?
che Poi a gratis è un parolone, bene o male tutte ne l’han sempre fatta pagare prima o poi, ma in forme diverse di pagamento.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

Topic Interessante… ti dico questa cosa: il mio attuale ragazzo mi ha confidato di esserci andato da vergine, e poi un’altra volta soltanto in totale due volte. Un mio amico ci andava proprio settimanalmente quando era single. Ovviamente non ho mai chiesto al mio amico ( G) come fossero i suoi incontri, lo sapevo per le battute tra i ragazzi quando uscivamo “ sei andato a femmine?” Così si suol dire qua da me… e lui rideva o se la raccontava io facevo finta di non sentire. Incontri banali , corti, per lo più pensava al suo piacere , di lei non gliene importava niente e amen. 
Paolo mi ha raccontato che aveva 15 anni quando è stato per la prima con dei suoi amici da una prostituta… era una donna che viveva con il marito il quale faceva accomodare i ragazzi e poi attendeva di sotto mentre lei saliva alle camere di sopra… più che altro era una casa…
Comunque mi ha detto che è stato schifoso ed è durato poco, il tempo solo di perdere la verginità. Gli altri ragazzi attendevano fuori il loro turno . La volta successiva è successo in estate al mare ( al lungomare la sera c’è un via vai di prostitute) comunque era un po’ più grandicello e sinceramente non ho voluto  sapere niente… così perché meno so meglio sto. 
A dire il vero domenica scorsa eravamo in viaggio verso una città qui in Sicilia e lui ha visto una macchina dietro il gardereil e mi fa “ ci sarà sicuramente una prostituta lì sotto” 
Sono rimasta alquanto scioccata di come sapesse… mah 
Comunque esperienze egoiste e per lo più fugaci questo è quello che so


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Leggendo 7up mi è venuta voglia di chiedere a chi ha usufruito o usufruisce di sesso a pagamento se è davvero così appagante.
> Io confesso di sentirmi un po Gino in tal senso.
> Da ragazzo ero troppo timido per pensare di andare da una che non conosco e spogliarmi lì davanti a lei, pensate che avevo vergogna pure del medico.
> Da adulto da un lato ne ho mai avvertito il bisogno, poi mi ha sempre abbastanza schifato l’idea di pagare una donna per farmi concedere il suo corpo.
> ...


Tante risposte le puoi avere da una specie di « tripadvisor » che hanno loro. Ci sono recensioni degli uomini. Io all’epoca quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi ponevo queste domande e ho letto parecchio.
Se vuoi sapere di più ti do il cellulare di mio ex marito.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Topic Interessante… ti dico questa cosa: il mio attuale ragazzo mi ha confidato di esserci andato da vergine, e poi un’altra volta soltanto in totale due volte. Un mio amico ci andava proprio settimanalmente quando era single. Ovviamente non ho mai chiesto al mio amico ( G) come fossero i suoi incontri, lo sapevo per le battute tra i ragazzi quando uscivamo “ sei andato a femmine?” Così si suol dire qua da me… e lui rideva o se la raccontava io facevo finta di non sentire. Incontri banali , corti, per lo più pensava al suo piacere , di lei non gliene importava niente e amen.
> Paolo mi ha raccontato che aveva 15 anni quando è stato per la prima con dei suoi amici da una prostituta… era una donna che viveva con il marito il quale faceva accomodare i ragazzi e poi attendeva di sotto mentre lei saliva alle camere di sopra… più che altro era una casa…
> Comunque mi ha detto che è stato schifoso ed è durato poco, il tempo solo di perdere la verginità. Gli altri ragazzi attendevano fuori il loro turno . La volta successiva è successo in estate al mare ( al lungomare la sera c’è un via vai di prostitute) comunque era un po’ più grandicello e sinceramente non ho voluto  sapere niente… così perché meno so meglio sto.
> A dire il vero domenica scorsa eravamo in viaggio verso una città qui in Sicilia e lui ha visto una macchina dietro il gardereil e mi fa “ ci sarà sicuramente una prostituta lì sotto”
> ...


Mio ex marito era una mappa vivente di queste cose qua. Sapeva le vie ecc


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tante risposte le puoi avere da una specie di « tripadvisor » che hanno loro. Ci sono recensioni degli uomini. Io all’epoca quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi ponevo queste domande e ho letto parecchio.
> Se vuoi sapere di più ti do il cellulare di mio ex marito.


Non so che farmene del cellulare del tuo ex marito.
Mi bastano le esperienze del forum.
Se ci sono e si vogliono raccontare naturalmente, perché non tutti amano dire di aver bisogno di comprare sesso.
Si può dire di comprare fumo, ma non sesso.
Chissa perché.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Leggendo 7up mi è venuta voglia di chiedere a chi ha usufruito o usufruisce di sesso a pagamento se è davvero così appagante.
> Io confesso di sentirmi un po Gino in tal senso.
> Da ragazzo ero troppo timido per pensare di andare da una che non conosco e spogliarmi lì davanti a lei, pensate che avevo vergogna pure del medico.
> Da adulto da un lato ne ho mai avvertito il bisogno, poi mi ha sempre abbastanza schifato l’idea di pagare una donna per farmi concedere il suo corpo.
> ...


Vorrei ma non posso ?
Ma c’è una via delle prostitute attempate  e sai che con età è difficile restare in forma. Molte di loro erano … insomma per niente attraenti. Anche loro hanno clienti.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vorrei ma non posso ?
> Ma c’è una via delle prostitute attempate  e sai che con età è difficile restare in forma. Molte di loro erano … insomma per niente attraenti. Anche loro hanno clienti.


I gusti non si discutono.
Si chiama Gerentofilia.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non so che farmene del cellulare del tuo ex marito.
> Mi bastano le esperienze del forum.
> Se ci sono e si vogliono raccontare naturalmente, perché non tutti amano dire di aver bisogno di comprare sesso.
> Si può dire di comprare fumo, ma non sesso.
> Chissa perché.


Testimonianze interessanti trovi su quei forum con le recensioni. Io ero rimasta stupita dal fatto che si preoccupavano di soddisfarle e qualcuno era orgoglioso che le avevano procuratore un doppio orgasmo.
Non so se su questo forum trovi molte testimonianze, si vedrà 
Per il cellulare ovviamente scherzavo.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Settembre 2021)

Ho molti colleghi che si scannano per andare in trasferta in Germania ... Googla Fkk.... Ragazze dai 18 in su  ed è pieno tutti i giorni anche durante il lockdown ...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

A gughelare siamo bravi tutti.
speravo di parlarne qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non so che farmene del cellulare del tuo ex marito.
> Mi bastano le esperienze del forum.
> Se ci sono e si vogliono raccontare naturalmente, perché non tutti amano dire di aver bisogno di comprare sesso.
> Si può dire di comprare fumo, ma non sesso.
> Chissa perché.


Allora vai su punterforum. 
Se sai leggere tra le righe trovi più psicologia spicciola tra i profili di frequentatori di zocco le, che quanta ne potrai trovare leggendo 10000post di qua


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora vai su punterforum.
> Se sai leggere tra le righe trovi più psicologia spicciola tra i profili di frequentatori di zocco le, che quanta ne potrai trovare leggendo 10000post di qua


Insomma che qua nessuno va a troie o ci è mai andato o lo vuole raccontare.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2021)

Su quel forum ho trovato la mia amica, per dire.
Mai andato a puttane. Ci sono capitato dopo che mi avevano dato il nick di lei. Dai commenti capisci il mondo.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A gughelare siamo bravi tutti.
> speravo di parlarne qui.


Ho solo racconti e video fatti da colleghi . 
Comunque da come dice il Nonno 
( prossimo alla pensione).. Andare con una 20enne a quest'età  o sei ricco o sei rocco .. Comunque molte sono veramente bone ..


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Insomma che qua nessuno va a troie o ci è mai andato o lo vuole raccontare.


E che te devo dì? A me una che non mi sceglie tra altri maschi ma si fa scegliere passivamente mi smoscia il cazzo quando é aggratise, figurati a tassametro.
Problemi da maschio alfa.


----------



## patroclo (30 Settembre 2021)

quando ero in magra da sposato ci ho anche pensato... al di là di tutte le remore legali/morali/sanitarie alla fine il pensiero è stato "se devo fare sesso con una persona che non lo fa perché mi desidera tanto vale che me ne sto a casa"


----------



## MariLea (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Insomma che qua nessuno va a troie o ci è mai andato o lo vuole raccontare.


Va bene che qui siamo solo nick, ma poi tra cene etc... la maggior parte si conosce e certe cose non è facile che le ammettano...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Va bene che qui siamo solo nick, ma poi tra cene etc... la maggior parte si conosce e certe cose non è facile che le ammettano...


Magari è vero che qui nessuno consuma.
Io se ci andassi lo direi serenamente.
Tanto qui non ho fatto cene con nessuno, ho avuto rapporti sessuali completi con quasi tutte, ma niente cene. 
Sono a dieta e innamorato di Vera.
Ma lei non mi vuole, sono troppo vecchio, grasso, peloso e sposato per lei.


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Va bene che qui siamo solo nick, ma poi tra cene etc... la maggior parte si conosce e certe cose non è facile che le ammettano...


Mi vorrebbero bene anche se confessassi di aver pagato un gigolò, spero.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Sento già le legnate in arrivo, vado a prendere il Lasonil.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi vorrebbero bene anche se confessassi di aver pagato un gigolò, spero.


Io lo pagai ad amichetta triste. Regalo di compleanno fu


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io se ci andassi lo direi serenamente.


E chissà che botta sarebbe scoprire che a nessuno gliene frega nulla, eh?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chissà che botta sarebbe scoprire che a nessuno gliene frega nulla, eh?


Ma io lo scrivo solo per far parlare i curiosi.
Ed ho un grande successo vedo.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Magari è vero che qui nessuno consuma.
> Io se ci andassi lo direi serenamente.
> Tanto qui non ho fatto cene con nessuno, ho avuto rapporti sessuali completi con quasi tutte, ma niente cene.
> Sono a dieta e innamorato di Vera.
> Ma lei non mi vuole, sono troppo vecchio, grasso, peloso e sposato per lei.


ma tu pensa


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma io lo scrivo solo per far parlare i curiosi.
> Ed ho un grande successo vedo.


Un successone. Ti hanno scritto tutti che si conoscono e che quindi non lo direbbero mai. Credo che questo falsi un bel po' lo scenario.


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Magari è vero che qui nessuno consuma.
> Io se ci andassi lo direi serenamente.
> Tanto qui non ho fatto cene con nessuno, ho avuto rapporti sessuali completi con quasi tutte, ma niente cene.
> Sono a dieta e innamorato di Vera.
> Ma lei non mi vuole, sono troppo vecchio, grasso, peloso e sposato per lei.


Mannaggia a li pescetti!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un successone. Ti hanno scritto tutti che si conoscono e che quindi non lo direbbero mai. Credo che questo falsi un bel po' lo scenario.


Tutti chi? Veramente l’unica che ha risposto così è Marilea.
Magari è proprio vero che qui nessuno compra sesso.
Chi lo sa.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tutti chi? Veramente l’unica che ha risposto così è Marilea.
> Magari è proprio vero che qui nessuno compra sesso.
> Chi lo sa.


O magari lo vende


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O magari lo vende


Un tanto al kg.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Comunque sono andato su punterforum e per leggere mi devo iscrivere.
Quindi mi iscrivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Comunque sono andato su punterforum e per leggere mi devo iscrivere.
> Quindi mi iscrivo.


Faccesapé le tue impressioni. Io ho trovato notevoli ispirazioni su come trattare certa gente. Estremamente utile pure lavorativamente.


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Ho pochissima esperienza, ma parlo ogni giorno con un mio caro amico che ha delapidato il patrimonio andando a prostitute.
Lui uomo timido e riservato poca affinità con l'altro sesso.
Ora lo sto' svezzando e da qualche anno che scopa molto senza pagare, grazie ai miei consigli, anche se le donne che trova sono cmq di basso profilo.
Mi racconta la differenza nel fatto di approcciare e corteggiare cosa molto più appagante, rispetto arrivare sul posto incontrare una che non hai mai visto 2 minuti di convenevoli, pagare e trovarla sul letto a gambe aperte, rivestirti ed andartene sperando di non essere visto.
Insomma tutta un'altra "vita".


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


Amen


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Ho pochissima esperienza, ma parlo ogni giorno con un mio caro amico che ha delapidato il patrimonio andando a prostitute.
> Lui uomo timido e riservato poca affinità con l'altro sesso.
> Ora lo sto' svezzando e da qualche anno che scopa molto senza pagare, grazie ai miei consigli, anche se *le donne che trova sono cmq di basso profilo*.
> Mi racconta la differenza nel fatto di approcciare e corteggiare cosa molto più appagante, rispetto arrivare sul posto incontrare una che non hai mai visto 2 minuti di convenevoli, pagare e trovarla sul letto a gambe aperte, rivestirti ed andartene sperando di non essere visto.
> Insomma tutta un'altra "vita".


Wow. Questa roba mi incuriosisce: cosa (e chi) sono le donne "di basso profilo"?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che domande fai, nessuno ci è andato.  
Però tutti abbiamo un amico che c'è andato.  
E anche il nostro amico racconta di un suo amico che ci è andato


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tutti chi? Veramente l’unica che ha risposto così è Marilea.
> Magari è proprio vero che qui nessuno compra sesso.
> Chi lo sa.


Lo giuro. Lo direi nel caso.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lo giuro. Lo direi nel caso.


Lo so.



perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


Non ti avessi mai offeso, o mio caro e buon Gesù….



Foglia ha detto:


> Wow. Questa roba mi incuriosisce: cosa (e chi) sono le donne "di basso profilo"?


Intende di altezza, minkia Foglia ti si deve spiegare tutto.
Quando una da in piedi, quindi non sdraiata e non a 90, non supera il metro e mezzo, il suo profilo sta in basso e quindi si dice di basso profilo.


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Intende di altezza, minkia Foglia ti si deve spiegare tutto.
> Quando una da in piedi, quindi non sdraiata e non a 90, non supera il metro e mezzo, il suo profilo sta in basso e quindi si dice di basso profilo.


Ecco, vedi, quando le risposte stan lì, sotto il naso, e pur non le si vede!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi, quando le risposte stan lì, sotto il naso, e pur non le si vede!


Quindi pure la risposta è di basso profilo perché sta sotto al profilo del naso.


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi pure la risposta è di basso profilo perché sta sotto al profilo del naso.


Mah, in realtà son curiosa di capire da @7up cosa sia una donna di basso profilo.
Perché sembrerebbe che il suo amico ha scopato gratis con donne di poco valore, e allora mi domandavo il senso di considerarle delle succedanee delle professioniste del sesso (che mi pare che di valore, almeno monetario, ne richiedano).
Ma è un ragionamento come tanti.

Per me in generale tenere un basso profilo significa un atteggiamento, un comportamento, tipico di una persona che non esce mai dai ranghi, una roba così.

Però volevo sapere cosa significhi per lui *essere una donna di basso profilo* (comunque, a tener buona la tua, con un metro e mezzo di altezza quale limite, ne sarei fuori per poco!     )


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, in realtà son curiosa di capire da @7up cosa sia una donna di basso profilo.
> Perché sembrerebbe che il suo amico ha scopato gratis con donne di poco valore, e allora mi domandavo il senso di considerarle delle succedanee delle professioniste del sesso (che mi pare che di valore, almeno monetario, ne richiedano).
> Ma è un ragionamento come tanti.
> 
> ...


Si, l’ho buttata in caciara per rendere un po’ meno schifosa la frase.


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, in realtà son curiosa di capire da @7up cosa sia una donna di basso profilo.
> Perché sembrerebbe che il suo amico ha scopato gratis con donne di poco valore, e allora mi domandavo il senso di considerarle delle succedanee delle professioniste del sesso (che mi pare che di valore, almeno monetario, ne richiedano).
> Ma è un ragionamento come tanti.
> 
> ...


Una che non gli piace.


----------



## Lostris (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però volevo sapere cosa significhi per lui *essere una donna di basso profilo* (comunque, a tener buona la tua, con un metro e mezzo di altezza quale limite, ne sarei fuori per poco!     )


Così, a naso, immagino che i criteri principali siano:
- l’avvenenza (bassa, ovviamente)
- cultura/intelligenza? Però son fattori che interessano chi vede qualcuno attorno ad un buco
- “benestanza” e lavoro svolto. chissà se contribuiscono all’altitudine considerata.

Comunque col mio 1,77 almeno un certo tipo di bassezza mi è preclusa  peccato che poi tanti uomini risultano di un profilo più basso del mio


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, in realtà son curiosa di capire da @7up cosa sia una donna di basso profilo.
> Perché sembrerebbe che il suo amico ha scopato gratis con donne di poco valore, e allora mi domandavo il senso di considerarle delle succedanee delle professioniste del sesso (che mi pare che di valore, almeno monetario, ne richiedano).
> Ma è un ragionamento come tanti.
> 
> ...


Una donna bassa che sta di profilo . Semplice, no ?


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Una che non gli piace.


Quindi scopi con una che non ti piace perché in tempi di carestia ogni buco è galleria?  

Vabbé, che non gli piacciano diamolo per assodato, ma il risparmio è sempre il risparmio, e il fatto di non dover pagare per fare sesso magari qualche risvolto positivo sulla stima ce l'ha a prescindere dalla considerazione di che ti scopi.

Non lo so perché, a me ha riecheggiato (e per questo motivo chiedo a @7up ) il fatto che, piuttosto che rovinarsi a causa delle prostitute, meglio andare con persone di scarsa levatura.... morale, culturale, sentimentale o.... cos'altro? In altre parole: come sono, chi sono e COSA FANNO, queste donne? Magari salta semplicemente fuori che dopo la prima scopata, non vi è un seguito  
Oppure lui ci scopa anche successivamente lamentandosi con il nostro di quanto siano retrograde rispetto a lui   
O ancora che cercano un'utilità economica in chi si è loro avvicinato con un approccio del tutto estraneo al concetto di risparmio. Non lo so! 

In attesa di traduzione, di letture ce ne sono varie ed eventuali!


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Così, a naso, immagino che i criteri principali siano:
> - l’avvenenza (bassa, ovviamente)
> - cultura/intelligenza? Però son fattori che interessano chi vede qualcuno attorno ad un buco
> - “benestanza” e lavoro svolto. chissà se contribuiscono all’altitudine considerata.
> ...


Eh, vedi che li hai pure tu, questi dubbi? 

Anche l'avvenenza, sì. Metti che questo si era rovinato sfogliando cataloghi di bellissime escort a pagamento, e poi si trova "costretto" a ripiegare su donne normali , cosa non si deve fare per scopare gratis!

(1,77.... mannaggia a te, danne un pò a me!  )


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi scopi con una che non ti piace perché in tempi di carestia ogni buco è galleria?
> 
> Vabbé, che non gli piacciano diamolo per assodato, ma il risparmio è sempre il risparmio, e il fatto di non dover pagare per fare sesso magari qualche risvolto positivo sulla stima ce l'ha a prescindere dalla considerazione di che ti scopi.
> 
> ...


Non credo sia determinante stabilirlo, ogni persona ha dei suoi personali criteri.


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi scopi con una che non ti piace perché in tempi di carestia ogni buco è galleria?
> 
> Vabbé, che non gli piacciano diamolo per assodato, ma il risparmio è sempre il risparmio, e il fatto di non dover pagare per fare sesso magari qualche risvolto positivo sulla stima ce l'ha a prescindere dalla considerazione di che ti scopi.
> 
> ...


Si diciamo che hai più o meno colto nel segno, del resto contento lui.


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Si diciamo che hai più o meno colto nel segno, del resto contento lui.


Beh.... uno che cerca "chi lo fa risparmiare sulle puttane perché altrimenti si rovina il portafoglio", o cambia mentalità (e modo e criteri di ricerca) o diversamente incontra chi la pensa come lui 
Mi spiego? Se entro in qualsiasi chat (app non ne ho provate) per cercare compagnia (sto pensando a quelle perché sono forse il modo più rapido e immediato per "far carne"), più elevate sono le possibilità di beccare quanto più capisco, anche da un piccolo scambio, che mi dovrò "accontentare".

Solo che se mi accontento di quello che salta fuori dicendo "c'è nessuna per un pompino?", poi insomma, andare a recriminare sul fatto che mi sono trovata di fronte uno stronzo rispetto a cui ho fatto numero (e questo è anche da vedersi, e sempre che non ricada nella categoria dei "disperati"), è anche sostanzialmente superfluo, come invece del tutto meschino per chi cerca "il pompino", poi dire mi son trovato di fronte un troione "di basso profilo"


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Che chat sono? Così entro anch’io. 
Maremma quante ne imparo qui in questi giorni.


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Se vai su Google e digiti "chat gratis " te ne dà qualcuna.  Pigliane una a caso, non serve neanche l'iscrizione, registrazioni o che altro, se vuoi farti due risate fingiti donna e in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque io ho sperimentata per vedere se potesse uscirne qualcosa o qualcuno di interessante. Realizzato che era un po' come stare al "mercato delle vacche" ho lasciato stare. Vero che la chat non permette chissà quali discussioni. Però, così, l'ho trovato un tantino avvilente.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque io ho sperimentata per vedere se potesse uscirne qualcosa o qualcuno di interessante. Realizzato che era un po' come stare al "mercato delle vacche" ho lasciato stare. Vero che la chat non permette chissà quali discussioni. Però, così, l'ho trovato un tantino avvilente.


No no, voglio mantenere fede al mio voto.
A breve mi farò chiamare anche io…il celeste…


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No no, voglio mantenere fede al mio voto.
> A breve mi farò chiamare anche io…il celeste…


Proprio vero che non c'è più religione!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Proprio vero che non c'è più religione!


Sono quasi tornato vergine!!!! 
Voi umani non potete capire!!!


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Vabbè, ci siamo giocati @Pincopallista


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi scopi con una che non ti piace perché in tempi di carestia ogni buco è galleria?


La versione originale dei nonni era _in tempo di guerra ogni buco é Trincea_.
Devo decidere se mi piace più la tua per via della rima.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sono quasi tornato vergine!!!!
> Voi umani non potete capire!!!


Oh. Eppure le zavorrine sono quanto di più facile esista al mondo. Ma non eri un motociclista tu?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh. Eppure le zavorrine sono quanto di più facile esista al mondo. Ma non eri un motociclista tu?


E lo sono tutt’ora!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E lo sono tutt’ora!


E allora perchè mai sei quasi tornato vergine?


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque io ho sperimentata per vedere se potesse uscirne qualcosa o qualcuno di interessante. Realizzato che era un po' come stare al "mercato delle vacche" ho lasciato stare. Vero che la chat non permette chissà quali discussioni. Però, così, l'ho trovato un tantino avvilente.


Anch'io tempo fa mi sono iscritta per curiosità. Sono durata meno di un gelato sotto il sole d'agosto. Una noia mortale.


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Anch'io tempo fa mi sono iscritta per curiosità. Sono durata meno di un gelato sotto il sole d'agosto. Una noia mortale.


Eh, sì


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora perchè mai sei quasi tornato vergine?


Perche mi sono fermato al sesso coniugale da un po’ di tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Perche mi sono fermato al sesso coniugale da un po’ di tempo.


Dai poi passa


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Perche mi sono fermato al sesso coniugale da un po’ di tempo.


Nel post sulla domenica, da te pubblicato, dicevi di aver passato il pomeriggio con l'amante. Avete giocato a burraco?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Nel post sulla domenica, da te pubblicato, dicevi di aver passato il pomeriggio con l'amante. Avete giocato a burraco?


Esatto.
E sotto c’era anche il nome dell’amante.
Fila a rileggere.
Dopo dovrai fare penitenza.
Dire, fare, baciare, lettera, testamento.
Cosa scegli?


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E sotto c’era anche il nome dell’amante.
> Fila a rileggere.
> Dopo dovrai fare penitenza.
> ...


Se posso scegliere vado sulla lettera. Era la penitenza più innocua.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Ok, dovrai scrivermi una lettera in privato, di almeno 30 righe, con frasi di senso compiuto entro il 15/10/2021.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ok, dovrai scrivermi una lettera in privato, di almeno 30 righe, con frasi di senso compiuto entro il 15/10/2021.


Vera è bravissima a scrivere!!! Una sua lettera privata vale molto...


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vera è bravissima a scrivere!!! Una sua lettera privata vale molto...


E perché credi gliel’abbia chiesta?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E perché credi gliel’abbia chiesta?


Ahhhhh eh ma allora non dovevi mettere il limite di data, così mi smorzi l'artista.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ahhhhh eh ma allora non dovevi mettere il limite di data, così mi smorzi l'artista.


Volevo scrivere entro domani a dire la verità….


----------

